# Article: Nearly extinct cichlid; search for mate



## statman84032 (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.zsl.org/zsl-london-zoo/news/ ... ef3698263b

They say it's urgent.
Thought this forum was a good place for this.


----------



## africancichlid (May 23, 2013)

It's great to see the spread around I have seen this article on lot's of forums and through social media. I hope they find a mate.


----------



## daninflorida (Sep 7, 2010)

dang thats an ugly fish!


----------

